# Longfin Blue Ram



## ryano80 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have had three longfin Blue Rams for about 2 months. About two weeks ago one turned dark and went to the bottom of the tank for a couple days then died. Now one of my 2 remaining Rams was dark and on the bottom. I moved both Rams to a hospital tank and am treating with Erythromycin. The one Ram that was having issues is now normal color but when it tries to eat it misses the food. Any ideas?

1. Size of tank? 75 gallon planted

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0 ppm
b. Nitrite? 0 ppm
c. Nitrate? 5-10 ppm
d. pH, KH and GH?
PH: 6.6 - 6.8
KH: 4
GH: 10
e. Test kit? API

3. Temperature? 83 Degrees F.

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW 

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 4 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
3, Dwarf Gourami
10, Neon Tetra
10, Harlequin Rasbora
5, Panda Cory's
5, Juli Cory's
6, Otto Cats
2, Long gin Blue Rams

All have been in between 1 to 3 months. Most are around 2-3 months.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

No. All were drip acclimated. 
8. a. Any live plants? Yes several.
Fake plants? No
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? hollow decors? driftwood, antler

9. a. Filtration? Hydor 350 and Cascade 1000 canister filters. Filtration rated for 200 gallon tank.

b. Heater? Hydor 300 watt

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 4 t8 bulbs, 1 LED Fixture. About 2 - 2.5 watts per gallon. On for 10 hours per day.
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Yes minimal sunlight for 3 hours.
11. a. Water change schedule? Sunday and Wednesday.
b. Volume of water changed? 40 - 50%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap
d. Water conditioner used? Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Sunday's 
12. Foods? Flake, Frozen
How often are they fed? Morning and evening. 
13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Dark Appearance laying on bottom of tank, lethargic. 
b. Appearance of poop? poop like. Normal
c. Appearance of gills? Normal from what I can tell.
14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? being treated currently. 
b. What meds were used? Erythromycin 
15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. Not the best pics.

























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

